# Lehigh Valley area



## facts2jack

I'm new to shrooming having started last year. My son found 5 on our property and I made a delicious steak sauce out of them. The entire family is now ready to search. So far we found 2 decent sized blondes today after looking for past 2 weeks. We're on a hillside and spring is only now coming on after 2 grass mowings. 
Anyone else in LV area having luck? We have Tulip and elms by us but it isn't producing like some of the areas I read about on the MB. We dream of finding patches and getting dozens not to mention 100s. Any insight and tips are appreciated. GLTA


----------



## tohickonman

Hey facts2jack I am just south of the valley down in bucks county. They are just starting here as well. You might be a week behind up there. Stick to the elms would be my recommendation. Ash and tulip poplar are good too. The next couple weeks should have them popping as long as we keep getting rain. Keep checking those spots the big flushes aren't here yet. Good luck.


----------



## janostas

Hey I'm in NEPA monroe county, but haven't found anything at all yet. I think we are still a week or two away from things starting up. Will share if I find anything!


----------



## athomas

I am in Easton, no luck here yet ..


----------



## facts2jack

Found 3 huge blondes and a false morel.  Going back out this afternoon. Found them among Tulip pops on a ridge line. Thinking about looking along river bottoms tomorrow. GLTA.


----------



## foodgirly

Found 3 in South Whitehall in my yard but a couple days too late. They were beautiful. Haven't seen anything since.


----------

